# Voltaje motores paso a paso cd-rom



## nucleo (Dic 4, 2012)

Hola!
Estoy construyendo una mini máquina cnc de tres ejes con lectores de cd y disqueteras viejas, arduino e easydrivers. Pero desconozco el voltaje al que funcionan los motores paso a paso (los que mueven el lector). Si alguien me puede decir a que voltaje funcionan se lo agradezco.
Un saludo.


----------



## nucleo (Dic 6, 2012)

Por si a alguien le interesa...
http://www.edaboard.com/thread217270.html


----------

